# Day 5 Post TT, exhaustion!!



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

I had my TT this past Wednesday morning. Everything went great, the surgeon was able to remove my thyroid only, and my calcium levels stayed the same. I got home Thursday afternoon and after a two hour nap, I felt great and did for the whole weekend. Needed a nap everyday, and I've been keeping up on my pain meds, I am still quite achey. Today though, I work up a bit more sore than I have been and have had zero energy. Stayed in bed all day and now at 9:30, ready to fall back asleep. Is it possible or normal that I had such great energy the past few days but on day 5 post TT feel like I've hit a wall?? The rest today has been wonderful, maybe I was just pushing myself to feel well over the weekend?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty common. 

Did they start you on meds yet?


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

No not yet, my thyroid went to pathology. Post-op appointment on September 2, hoping to get a prescription then. Can I expect to feel more exhausted until I start taking the thyroid meds? Since I do not have a thyroid, I'm expecting the next couple of weeks to be pretty rough, should I?


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Also, my period started the day of surgery but was extremely light, lightest one maybe ever in my life. Could that be from the trauma/stress my body went through with surgery or from the lack of a thyroid??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your body is going to go through alot of changes having it's thyroid removed. You will likely struggle with fatigue until you begin taking replacement.

If pathology required you to have a dose of RAI - ask for Cytomel until the date is set. Cytomel will leave your system quick and is sometimes used while waiting for RAI.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it can get worse and it is one of those things that you just have to learn how to deal with for the time being. As mentioned above, you can look into Cytomel, which has a very short half life. So, if you do need RAI, you can stop that medication a couple of days before RAI and still be hypo enough for RAI.

I didn't use Cytomel. I had RAI four weeks after surgery. It was a tough four weeks, but I let myself go to bed early, I ate really well, and I generally just went easy on myself.


----------



## Mamaof4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info and listening!!! I'm praying it's all clear next week and I can move onto replacement meds.


----------

